# Motorguide Foot Pedal "Weight Plate"?



## wmk0002 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a Motorguide Freshwater Series 46 lb thrust trolling motor. The foot pedal is like most I've seen and doesn't have anything on the bottom, so as a result, it slides all around on the plain aluminum deck of my boat. It's scratching it up plus is a pain to use while fishing because as soon as I take my foot off of it the stiffness of the cable makes it slide to some unwanted position. I didn't really know what to search for but ran across this Motorguide Weight Plate. Looks like it attaches to the bottom and has rubber feet. Is this what I need to help with my problem? And does the plate actually have significant weight to it?

https://www.amazon.com/MotorGuide-Weight-Plate-Freshwater-Motors/dp/B005FCI97Y


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 4, 2016)

Went ahead and ordered one off of Ebay. Hopefully it is what I need. If anyone is interested in seeing it let me know and I'll post some pictures after I install it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 4, 2016)

I had the same problem on my MK 45 lb bow mount. I added a 2x4 (vertically) to the back of the plate, to give the foot-plate more angle. (I sit more than stand, so that helped.)

But, I still had the scratching and moving issues to deal with. I added 2 front-porch style "Welcome mats" onto both sides of my fore-deck. I don't like carpet, but these two pieces are about 2 x4 feet and help with sound and traction. I tried gluing them but worried about having them sail off when driving 70 mph, so I screwed them down.

The carpet addition solved the scratching problem. [email protected]#$ thing still moved around. 

I have a cleat on my gunnel in line with where I like the pedal. I tied a short cord/line from the bottom of the foot-plate and tied it off on the gunnel cleat. The foot-plate only moves an inch or two now. Works for me. I do like it off to one side and kind of permanent. 

richg99


----------



## Wyatt (Nov 4, 2016)

I personally would have used velcro. That way its steady in place, hidden if done correctly, and it you ever have the need to move it, itll come right up for repositioning.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2016)

if that doesn't work, purchase a concrete paver.
drill the mounting holes and fasten your control box to that.
glue carpet to the bottom of the paver so it won't scratch your boat.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 8, 2016)

I appreciate all of the replies. 

I tried to think of a good DIY option but I was hindered greatly in what I could do by the fact that the foot pedal has no bottom to it whatsoever. My other Motorguide has a plate of plastic that is on the bottom.

The piece is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hmmm My MK has "no bottom" but does have some screw holes through it.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 8, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Hmmm My MK has "no bottom" but does have some screw holes through it.



Most I have seen don't have a bottom. I don't understand why as there are typically a lot of exposed electrical connections under there. I have been shocked before by mine.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd guess that they are made with "no bottom" to allow any water/moisture/waves to wash right on through. Any type of bottom will enclose and retain water which would corrode and soon short out the electronics. 

Like I said, I screwed a 2x4 vertically on mine. Gives it an angle so my foot is more comfortable and works the pedals better.

richg99


----------



## edwonbass (Nov 8, 2016)

I made a plate out of aluminum and screwed it to my MK foot pedal. I had a carpeted deck so I put Velcro on the plate so it would grab on to the carpet. You could stick the soft side of the velcro to your aluminum deck.
I installed a recessed pedal tray on my current tin so I just screwed the pedal to the bottom of the tray.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 14, 2016)

The weight plate works well. Installed many including on mine. Only issue was that I wore the rubber feet out from moving it around in the boat too often; but the floor was painted aluminum that had some sand in the paint for traction. Probably added to excess wear on the feet.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 15, 2016)

turbotodd said:


> The weight plate works well. Installed many including on mine. Only issue was that I wore the rubber feet out from moving it around in the boat too often; but the floor was painted aluminum that had some sand in the paint for traction. Probably added to excess wear on the feet.



I got it installed and tested it out Saturday morning on the lake. It still moves around some but it makes a big difference. My deck is plain old Alumacraft OD Green paint which is slick plus the lake is way down which meant launching past where the launch ends in the sand/mud so the deck was also covered in dirt making it even more slick. The rubber feet gripped pretty well and the plate itself is heavy enough to help too. I did have to buy some longer screws as two of my holes were partially stripped. I think I used 3/4" #8 sheet metal screws.


----------

